# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور 1402 داوطلبان نظام قدیم

## Hosseindl7

سلام خسته نباشیدبنده سال ۹۳ مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم رو گرفتم و معدل کتبی نهایی سال سومم هم ۱۷.۳۳ هست
قصد دارم کنکور تجربی ۱۴۰۲ بدم و میخوام از امسال شروع به خونده کنم اما قضیه تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل نگرانم کرده و با اون معدلی که من دارم امیدی به قبولی تو کنکور ندارم چون کنکور فقط ۴۰ درصد تاثیر داره و دروس عمومی هم دیگه نیست
امکان ترمیم معدل هست ولی نه برا منی که ده سال از مدرسه دور بودم و نمیتونم درسای دوازدهم رو برای امتحان بخونم و نمره بالا بیارم
من هدفم رتبه سه رقمی هست و اگر کنکور مثل سابق با تاثیر ۲۵ درصدی معدل باشه و دروس عمومی هم باشن میتونم بخونم و رتبه سه رقمی بیارم ولی با این وضعیت تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی منی که معدل ۱۷ داشتم توان رقابت با این همه معدل ۲۰ رو ندارم

----------


## sajadeto

باز تو معدلت ۱۷ منی که معدلم تک رقمیه باید چیکار کنم

----------


## Gheseye_deltang

سلام داداش
شرایط من هم دقیقا مثل خودته.اگه موافق باشی،یک گروه تشکیل بدیم برای بچه های نظام قدیم که میخوان کنکور های ۱۴۰۲ به بعد شرکت کنن.با هم هماهنگ باشیم

----------


## Sheishei

> سلام خسته نباشیدبنده سال ۹۳ مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم رو گرفتم و معدل کتبی نهایی سال سومم هم ۱۷.۳۳ هست
> قصد دارم کنکور تجربی ۱۴۰۲ بدم و میخوام از امسال شروع به خونده کنم اما قضیه تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی معدل نگرانم کرده و با اون معدلی که من دارم امیدی به قبولی تو کنکور ندارم چون کنکور فقط ۴۰ درصد تاثیر داره و دروس عمومی هم دیگه نیست
> امکان ترمیم معدل هست ولی نه برا منی که ده سال از مدرسه دور بودم و نمیتونم درسای دوازدهم رو برای امتحان بخونم و نمره بالا بیارم
> من هدفم رتبه سه رقمی هست و اگر کنکور مثل سابق با تاثیر ۲۵ درصدی معدل باشه و دروس عمومی هم باشن میتونم بخونم و رتبه سه رقمی بیارم ولی با این وضعیت تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی منی که معدل ۱۷ داشتم توان رقابت با این همه معدل ۲۰ رو ندارم


اخرش چی شد تکلیف ما نظام قدیمی ها چیههه ������

----------

